# Puff why didn't Guy ....



## bbquzz

Come to Lazybones Smokehouse? Watching Triple D and he is cruising the Detroit area with Kid Rock and they go to Union Woodshop for smoked meats. I was hoping to see you and Lazybones ... maybe next time?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry told Guy not to waste his time!


----------



## john pen

Guy is gay ?


----------



## bbquzz

john pen said:
			
		

> Guy is gay ?



I thought Puff was gay ... I can't keep up  :roll:


----------



## Puff1

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Come to Lazybones Smokehouse? Watching Triple D and he is cruising the Detroit area with Kid Rock and they go to Union Woodshop for smoked meats. I was hoping to see you and Lazybones ... maybe next time?


Never tried the Q there. We've been meaning to get out that way. 
"High end" Clarkston stuff I gather. Kid Snot lives out there I believe.
Prolly to skeert to cross Van Dyke and try the best. Not sure. :?


----------



## bbquzz

Puff said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Lazybones Smokehouse? Watching Triple D and he is cruising the Detroit area with Kid Rock and they go to Union Woodshop for smoked meats. I was hoping to see you and Lazybones ... maybe next time?
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried the Q there. We've been meaning to get out that way.
> "High end" Clarkston stuff I gather. Kid Snot lives out there I believe.
> Prolly to skeert to cross Van Dyke and try the best. Not sure. :?
Click to expand...



Seems they visited a brewery KR had a hand in too? Guess we'll have to start a write in campaign to get Guy to visit Clinton Township.


----------



## Puff1

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Lazybones Smokehouse? Watching Triple D and he is cruising the Detroit area with Kid Rock and they go to Union Woodshop for smoked meats. I was hoping to see you and Lazybones ... maybe next time?
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried the Q there. We've been meaning to get out that way.
> "High end" Clarkston stuff I gather. Kid Snot lives out there I believe.
> Prolly to skeert to cross Van Dyke and try the best. Not sure. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they visited a brewery KR had a hand in too? Guess we'll have to start a write in campaign to get Guy to visit Clinton Township.
Click to expand...


I'd rather have you and a trio of New York guys stop in. It would be better company.  
I'll wear my sun glasses on the back of my head.


----------



## bbquzz

Puff said:
			
		

> I'll wear my sun glasses on the back of my head.



Now that is GAY


----------



## wittdog

If JP is ever in the WNY area....that's a road trip I'd take


----------



## john pen

Ill be in town till Jan 5th... then off on a well deserved vacation..


----------



## Puff1

Off topic! No one cares about your vacation!

Dave , I thought you and JP were like neighbors. (All the beer pilfering and whatnot)  :? 
Come on down man!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I'm on my way!


----------



## wittdog

JP is more like that uncle.  The one that brings two cans of warm beer then drinks all your cold good beer and leaves


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> JP is more like that uncle.  The one that brings two cans of warm beer then drinks all your cold good beer and leaves




I'm Shocked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> JP is more like that uncle.  The one that brings two cans of warm beer then drinks all your cold good beer and leaves


----------



## DATsBBQ

I saw it on re-runs last week. Why is this a sticky?  I like Kid Rock, his song with Jr about the "F" word is great.


----------



## Puff1

It's a sticky because brother BBQUZZ says so part timer!


----------



## DATsBBQ

Puff said:
			
		

> It's a sticky because brother BBQUZZ says so part timer!


Cool Avatar Puff!


----------



## john pen

This thread gets a sticky and I can post in the blue room ? Whats this world coming to ???


----------



## Nick Prochilo

john pen said:


> This thread gets a sticky and I can post in the blue room ? Whats this world coming to ???



What are you complaining about?


----------



## john pen

I meant i CANT post in the blue room.. Thats what Im complaining about


----------

